# TV around 30 inch Less than 50K (I like Sony BRAVIA KDL-32W700B)



## agarwalmohit (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,

1. Budget?
Rs. <50,000

2. Display type and size?
Around 32 inch. I don't want more than 40 inch.

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Moviews, Internet videos(via wifi/cable) or will be used as a monitor.

4. Ports Required?
USB, HDMI, A/V anything new.

5. Preferred choice of brand?
Sony or Onida only

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Sony BRAVIA KDL-32W700B 32 inches LED TV Rs. 42,900.

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Need a smart TV which my parents can watch their serials on and I can watch youtube on, and connect my laptop to.


----------



## agarwalmohit (Aug 12, 2014)

* Any help would be appreciated *


----------



## agarwalmohit (Aug 27, 2014)

*bump*


----------



## Minion (Aug 30, 2014)

VIERA TH-40SV70D.Sony too is a good choice but it can't match sound quality of panasonic.


----------



## AK HIL (Sep 21, 2014)

Sony BRAVIA KDL-32W700B is a awsome product...W700B series are top notch in todays market....an BIG yes from me....


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 4, 2014)

W7 series is a pretty good effort from Sony ...but only one flaw is that I heard a lot about hard disk connectivity issues such as many of the sub folders in it are not showing and huge files are not being played etc...I guess u  wait for more replies...


----------

